# ordered a new bow.



## John Cooper (Apr 1, 2017)

Some may remember a year or so ago I sold all my bows and sundries. I was burnt out and stressed with a new job. Well after living with stress headaches pretty much every day for a year I decided it was time to make a change. I left the company I was working for and went back to being a shop foreman for a trucking company. No more headache and a desire to shoot a bow again. 

Not sure how many here have heard of Curtis Byrd and Texas recurves and longbows, but his grandson Brian Campbell has/is bringing them back. I had a long talk with Brian last night and have a 52" comanche coming my way. I think not only will I be getting a new bow but I also made a new friend in the process! !!!!

Here is a picture of the recurve style he is building, just like his granddad did before he passed away.


----------



## Bowyer29 (Apr 3, 2017)

That's a beauty!


----------



## oldfella1962 (Apr 3, 2017)

very unique style - is that a static tip design? Regardless, it's a beauty.


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 3, 2017)

Yes they are a static tip with brush nock.  I will try and get better pictures of the older one I have and post them.


----------



## Todd Cook (Apr 5, 2017)

I really like the looks of that. Looks like a really good treestand bow.


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 5, 2017)

You gotta be a shooter to be good with one of those. Doesn't look too forgiving but looks sweet too.


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 5, 2017)

Congrats on the job change too................


----------



## DWB (Apr 6, 2017)

Glad to see the Tecase recurve  is being produced again! Screaming Eagle use to carry them in their catalogue.  Paul Brunner  of Stoney Wolf hunting videos use to shoot one.


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 6, 2017)

lagrangedave said:


> Congrats on the job change too................



Thanks Bud..... it's like a breath of fresh air!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 6, 2017)

DWB said:


> Glad to see the Tecase recurve  is being produced again! Screaming Eagle use to carry them in their catalogue.  Paul Brunner  of Stoney Wolf hunting videos use to shoot one.



Yes sir ol too short shot them alot..... his were all in the 70 lbs range. 

I think Brian will do his grandpa proud.

I will post up a report when I get my new bow and compare it with the older one I have.


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 8, 2017)

Got a text from Brian that my bow shipped out fed ex today..... now I can hardly stand the wait.


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 12, 2017)

Well my new bow came in the mail this morn. I had planned to take it out and shoot today but other things came up. I will do a side by side shooting comparison this Saturday to see how they stack up to each other. Brian told me his grandpa kept tweaking his design over the years I will post some pics of the new bow and my older model. This is the complete profile. Older bow on bottom.


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 12, 2017)

Sorry let me try this........


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 12, 2017)

Here is the limb tips side by side





And here are the risers.


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 14, 2017)

Hey guys I got a text from Brian. He wants me to do a passalong with thus bow. He wanted me to let people I trust shoot it and to give reviews on the LW about it. I know more folks on here than most sites. If you are interested please shoot me a PM and we can talk. Bob Barnes on the LW has first turn so we will go from there.


----------

